

History of Programming Languages: Volume 2 - polaris9000
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0201895021/ref=as_li_tf_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=0201895021&linkCode=as2&tag=produc05-20

======
WoodenChair
"Usually ships within 5-7 weeks..." Bizarre.

~~~
polaris9000
I thought that was odd too. Can't think of a reason why it should take that
long.

------
Traveler777
Personally I like the Learn 10 Languages in 10 Days book.

